# Who wants "Solacryl"?



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey everyone. bbrock was the first im aware of to use Solacryl as a viv lid. solacryl allows the passing of uva and uva rays. as you all know uvb is needed for the synthesis of calcium. which is why we must supplement d3 to our frogs. more like your frogs since i dont have ne just yet. next week though...YES!

I called the dealer bbrock went through and it would have been about 28 dollars for a 3/16 sheet for my 18" cube exo terra. one of my ex gf's dad owns a hitec plastics company. he can order the solacryl in 4x8 sheets. in which case. rather than paying a boat load for a small piece we could coordinate an order and get many many lids out of a single order. this approach to lighting appears to be very effective on pumilios and therefore must be excellent for all frogs?

he is looking for pricing as i type..but im simply looking for whos interested in a lid. what kind of thickness they would like and size. i can give him all of the sizes. he has a huge 4x8' router that suctions the sheet down and buzzes through it all. wicked easy for him to program. he fed me beers at 17, so i think he likes me..haha, in which case we should get a good deal. let me know whats good.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

That is an excellent idea. One thing you need to think about is how to cut this though. 

And now that I reread your post - I see how you plan to cut it as well. 

I definitely have some interest in this - and I am local.

I would also recommend sending an email to the NEFG Mailing list and seeing local interest. This would be much easier to do locally than nationally - at least to start.

s


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

ive sold a bunch of stuff recently on ebay. usps parcel post and first class mail are bothdone by weight. so it would definitely be less than 5.00 for me to ship it to whoever wants it. i woulkdnt make anything on the shipping. i like everyone else want whats best for these guys. and therefore, it would be my pleasure to get this to as many people as possible.


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

at this point it would be cheaper to ship than drive...even for somone in state. it costs me 9 dollars round trip to work. which is like 30 minutes away. shipping way cheaper.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'd be interested in 6 pieces or so that were about 12" x 24", depending on cost. 1/8" thick would be fine for me, but I could certainly go with 3/16".


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

k ill find out what it is a square foot to make it easy


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

I might be in as well.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I'll probably be interested as well. Have you considered taking orders and delivering to NAAC? 

Ed


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

yeah ive had a few post messages on that. im very eager to find out what the availability and pricing would be. asap.

it would be much easier if everyone got the same thickness. im worried that regardless of heat 1/8" will sag over time. 3/16 isnt tooo thick and may be just enough extra to do the job? 

what do you all think as far as thickness?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Sokretys said:


> yeah ive had a few post messages on that. im very eager to find out what the availability and pricing would be. asap.
> 
> it would be much easier if everyone got the same thickness. im worried that regardless of heat 1/8" will sag over time. 3/16 isnt tooo thick and may be just enough extra to do the job?
> 
> what do you all think as far as thickness?


I need to dig out my ruler to compare but I think 3/16 is a good choice for lids that are secured down (for example I would use it to replace the tops of vertical tanks as I put them together. Its also a lot easier to drill for vents, mister heads etc... 

Ed


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ed - I have been interested for months in getting solacyrl, but could never find any cheap enough to make it worth while....

So if you have a source... I wouldnt mind a lot of it.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

3/16" thick is a good choice.

Don't forget to order enough to make braces (though you can make braces out of regular acrylic).

I usually make 1" strips to go around the perimeter of the piece, forming a small tray, securing them with weld-on solvent cement. using this method works well for pieces spanning around 24". 

I did a top for my 40 BR (36" long) the same way, and it sagged quite a bit, so more, or larger braces should have been used.


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

i guess the trick is to have air passing over the acrylic/solacryl. apparently tanning booth bulbs are covered with one or the other. tanning bulbs get up to 800 degrees. which would melt either plastic in just a few minutes. the trick is that they have good air movement in between the bulbs and the lens. we should try and use this technique ourselves.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Ummm...yeah, you also don't see just a loose sheet of acrylic over/under the bulbs, it is held in place by a frame.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

from what I understand, it's the humidity, not the heat, which causes sagging.


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

hmm. i shall investigate. haha thanks for the heads up.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

When you get more info on pricing - I would be interested.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> When you get more info on pricing - I would be interested.


I would too.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

No, it's the heat that causes sagging. And I've also heard that cell cast acrylic is affected by humidity so doesn't warp. But Solacryl is cell cast acrylic and I can tell you that it warps. 

My suggestion for flat applications is to use the 3/16" I've been using 1/8" and with enough bracing, it works even for large panels. But 3/16" would make it a lot easier. Where the 1/8" is good is if you want to bend it. I've made some nice Solacryl shields around UVB bulbs to allow the heat to be vented without affecting humidity in the viv. Using a propane torch and 1/8" material, you can make nice, smooth and straight bends in the sheet.

FYI, I haven't actually ever order from Suncorp which is who I told Nate about. Other people have told me they are good. But when I got mine, we did a bulk purchase from a wholesaler. Although we didn't have the fancy option cutting pieces to size so everything was 4'x4'.


----------



## Shady (Sep 18, 2007)

I would be interested in this as well. The 3/16" should work just fine for me.. I'll let you know how much I need depending on cost. Thank you.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

If you'd be willing to ship to colorado, I'd be interested in two small pieces....


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

Is Acrylite OP-4 equivalent to Solacryl?


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

i got my call back today. he gave me the pric4e for 1/8" cuz that was cheapest. im having him check up on the 3/16.

the 1/8 at 4x8 foot is about 200 he said. that comes out to 6.25 a square foot. they also have it in 5x10, which may be cheaper. so im gonna call back and have him get a quote on that as well. i cant imagine that the 3/16 is going to be that much more.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Dangerously said:


> Is Acrylite OP-4 equivalent to Solacryl?


OP-4
Plexiglass UVT
Solacryl
All different brand names for similar stuff.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I definately think that 3/16 would be ideal... but if it is an arm and a leg and a foot... maybe 1/8 is the way to go. Just keep us posted.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Might be interested as well...will wait to hear on final pricing for the 3/16".


----------



## jakec (Feb 1, 2008)

I would probably be interested as well


----------



## Nick K (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

My guy called me today to say that he hadnt heard from his vendor yet. ill post the price asap.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm also interested. This would be fantastic for certain geckos as well as PDFs, so it's definitely caught my eye.  

~Ash


----------



## dneafse (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm interested too.

-Dan


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

I would be interested in 4 pieces depending on the price as well.


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

K i called this business again today..they have still not heard back from the vendor! i dont know about you guys but im getting kind of impatient..so im gonna keep on the phone and hope for some results.


----------



## Shady (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you for the persistence.. I appreciate the work you are doing for us.. I'm excited in the results.


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

Allllright folks. Each 4x8x3/16" will cost us 325 each. that comes out to 10.17 a square foot. 

3/16"=$10.17 per sq. foot

1/8""=$6.25 per sq. foot

I believe in the "do it right, do it once" method...in which case my vote is for the 3/16.

The next thing to figure out...is if we go with the 3/16" how many people would be interested. and better yet but how many quare feet they would like. along with dimensions. it may be less complicated for you all to put your vote in on the thread and quantity and dimensions to be PMed to me personally. 

So now that we know whats up...lets get this show oin the road cuz its 7-10 days for him to get the stuff in! thanks for your interest everyone!


----------



## Nick K (Jan 3, 2008)

about how much for shipping do you think? I am interested for about 2 sq. feet.

I would also prefer the 3/16


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If I can get it from you at the NAAC then I would probably be looking at two 4x4 pieces (one 4x8 cut in half). 

Ed


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

Which one of you gentlemen (or ladies) has the proper measurements that will fit in the top of an Exo-terra 18x18x24h? And a Zoo-med 18 x 18 x 24h?


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

not sure but 11 1/8"x11 1/8" fits a 12x12x12 or 12x12x18 exo terra for those that have them.

just have to cut out the notches that the lids clip into. pretty easy.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

If people are helping with dimensions I would need 4 pieces that I could interchange with the top glass portions of my 20h verts. I am not sure how far the glass goes into the plastic rims... 

I just really want to remove the plastic pieces and replace just the one end withe the solacryl and put the plastic pieces back on, any idea of the dimensions of just that piece of glass?

If you find the dimensions of that I would like 4 of those pieces.

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

are you talkingabout the opaque plastic piece that you cut out sections for wires and pumps etc for a fish tank?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I would be in for 6 pieces, 12" x 24", which I guess works out to 12 sq. feet.

Will you eventually need EXACT measurements from us? Were you planning on cutting these pieces to the size we needed? Sounds like a lot of work on your part.

Can this stuff be cut with a jig saw like ordinary acrylic?

I'd be interested in hearing/seeing people's ideas for keeping this stuff from warping.


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

as far as cutting...it is the same reason we couldnt get 5x10.

he has a 4x8 foot automated router. the bed that the sheet is placed in has a vacuum that keeps the sheet from moving. 

i think that he would be able to meeteveryones needs without wasting any materials should he cut to exact specs. solacryl is workable in every way that acrylic is.

warping from humidity will be hard to overcome. a few guys have put a 1" strip around the perimeter to prevent the perimeter from sagging results in the entire lid existing without sag. 

From what i understand the majority of sag is caused by heat. in which case a pc fan would work wonders.

he can cut them to exact specs or more generic 12x12" and so on.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

GREAT!!! Thanks Nate.

I guess whenever you're ready just let me know and I can get you the exact dimensions I'll need.

I hope the frogs will appreciate it


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

the sooner i get everyones specs. whether it be exact or genereric (12x24 for example) and quantity i can place the order. 

Im sure things like this have been done before...but how does the payment of this work? i have no problem paying for all of the materials upfront and going from there. i have a paypal which would be easiest for me if it is for others as well?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sokretys said:


> how does the payment of this work? i have no problem paying for all of the materials upfront and going from there. i have a paypal which would be easiest for me if it is for others as well?


I would dare say that most of us here do PayPal and can get you payment to your account as soon as you give us the word. Personally I don't have any trouble giving you the money up front for all your time an effort.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

Two pieces of 18" x 18" (roughly.. exact measurements will probably be a bit smaller).

Do we have a timeline yet?


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

it really depends on how much we need. if we need one sheet or two or whatever. i can make the order that day or the next and ahve the parts to be shipped out in probly 7-10 days?


----------



## Shady (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I would need about 3 pieces of 12x24.. Thank you.


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

OK.

Heres the post that has it all.

Up for sale is 3/16" Solacryl. it is 10.15 a square foot. 

Payment will be done through pay-pal. Easy on both ends. 

Please make payment to "[email protected]". please include the dimensions of the pieces for your order. 

As far as shipping. I will be shipping parcel post due to weight and high expense for priority mail. if you would like priority PM me and we will figure out the cost for shipping. Parcel post is done by weight.

1-2 sq. ft.=$5.50

3-4 sq ft = 6.75

5-6 sq ft = 8.00

7-8 sq ft= 9.25

etc etc...increasing at 1.25 at a time.


I believe this will hopefully work best for everyone and get the ball rollin.


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

Gary brought up a good point via PM. He is making payment with demensions etc. and we will figure out a more presise shipping espense when the time comes. 

The way i did the shipping was like this. I have a 12x12 piece of 3/16 acrylic left over that weighed out to 15 oz. 

I went into my ebay account and "print shipping label". increased the amount pound by pound and got the listed results. 

That being said, lets do this instead folks. pay for the solacryl...ill ship out, and send a bill for shipping afterwards. ill simply request that amount for shipping via paypal. the price of shipping will be labled on your package...so it will be trustworthy and simple on everyones part.

ie. pay for solacryl now and pay for shipping later. paypal fees are nearly negligible at such low expenses.

Cool, i think this will work out great. Thanks for your interest everyone! Take it easy


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Im in as well... been a little slow on the uptake as school's been busy......


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm still interested in two 4x4 sheets (I don't think I could get a 4x8 in the car) but due to the size and potential shipping issues due the large size I would prefer to pick it up at the NAAC conference if possible. I would have no problems about prepaying if that is okay. 

Ed


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

Thats cool Ed, ill have it in storage at his shop or better yet in my basement. There is no way im missing the show...i better start putting some cash aside now. HA!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks Nate,

I get on pay pal a little later when I wake up (otherwise I forget my password and have to navigate the forgotten passworm maze). 

Ed


----------



## Ben_C (Jun 25, 2004)

Pardon my complete ignorance, and sorry if I am hijacking, but what are the advantages of solacryl over glass? I was under the impression that the cheap glass we use for terrarium tops does not block UV...
Thanks!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Ben,

The vast majority of the cheap (window glass) do absorb UVB but allow the transfer of some level of UVA. This is a variable quantity that depends on the iron and sulpher content of the glass. 

Ed


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

Any updates on this?


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

So far ive got funds for about 2.5 sheets.im waiting just for a few more people before i order. he told me that shipping them was expensive and would save a lot doing it all at once.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

> I would dare say that most of us here do PayPal and can get you payment to your account as soon as you give us the word. Personally I don't have any trouble giving you the money up front for all your time an effort.



If any one doesn't have PayPal then GET IT! It is safe, easy, and somany accept it online.


Yes I know off topic, but just letting yall know, PayPal is a wonderful toll when it comes to online business and shopping.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

im interested in doing 8 10gal vert tanks and a 30gal long. i think thats about 14' sq. ive got to hurry up and jump on the paypal wagon though. 
ps. are vents and hindging going to be options. is this a CNC router or is he going to be cutting it manualy?

NM. i just realized the absurdity of doing the face of a vert tank with uv transparency. i think i'll just stick to plain old cheapo glass


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I sent my money.. 

Ed


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

Highlight/delete.

Its a 4x8 foot CNC router that holds the sheet down by suction and it cuts away with one click of the button. 

Yeah thanks for the heads up Ed, ive been busy setting up tanks.


----------



## mattmcdole (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm curious as to what percentage of UV makes it through X thickness Solacryl versus screen or nothing at all. No particular reason, just a nagging curiosity. Anybody who ordered some have a radiometer they'd be willing to experiment with for a bit?


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

mattmcdole said:


> I'm curious as to what percentage of UV makes it through X thickness Solacryl versus screen or nothing at all. No particular reason, just a nagging curiosity. Anybody who ordered some have a radiometer they'd be willing to experiment with for a bit?


If you google it you can find that info.


----------



## Tripod (Jun 5, 2006)

Still taking payments for the first order? Any idea on a schedule?

Steven


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

I sure am still taking orders. not many more though. eta? its going to be 10-14 days turn around time once ordered. i plan on ordering early next week.


----------



## Tripod (Jun 5, 2006)

Nate,

How's it going with acquiring the Solacryl?

Steven


----------



## dneafse (Nov 1, 2006)

Nate,

Any estimate of when you'll be shipping out peoples' orders?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Tripod (Jun 5, 2006)

Has anyone heard from Nate regarding the Solacryl since sending money via Paypal? Is there any status information available?


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

It's been three weeks with no update.. what's the status on this?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I even sent Nate a PM which I know he got but he never responded to. I don't have any problem waiting for the order if for some reason there's a problem. But I would like to know.


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

He was on yesterday.....


----------



## dneafse (Nov 1, 2006)

I also sent Nate a PM on Sunday, emphasizing that most of us would be willing to be patient if we just got an update and assurances that the Solacryl would eventually ship.

FYI, and I hope it doesn't come to this, but Paypal disputes may only be opened within 45 calendar days of the initial transaction. So, for most of us who placed an order, that's probably 1-2 weeks from now. After that, if you made the payment with a credit card, you can use any buyer protection policy associated with your card to get your money back on a bad transaction, but it's a bit more complicated.

-Dan


----------



## Tripod (Jun 5, 2006)

OK... Nate,

Either produce the Solacryl or start refunding people's money.

Steven


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I started the process of getting my PayPal payment back. Maybe if we all did this at the same time it would give us more weight with PayPal refunding our money.

Does anybody know this Nate personally? Anybody have contact information for him that you could PM to those of us getting screwed here?


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

> Does anybody know this Nate personally? Anybody have contact information for him that you could PM to those of us getting screwed here?


Gary,
I believe Mike(Monopolybag) knows him, or so he said.. see Mike's post on this thread...
http://www.dendroboard.com/general-discussion/topic11065-60.html?hilit=friend#p270237

If memory serves Mike and Nate both go to UNH Manchester. Y'all should also try to contact Nate through the email you used for [email protected]ail.com (likely his full name!)


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey Everyone, 
I would like to cover why I have not responded to pm’s and posts:
As you know, I was told quick turn around time for the order. It is obvious that something went wrong. My “Solacryl” contact informed me he was up to his head in projects for the air force and a bunch of other private jobs. All of which he charges a great sum for, in which case the favor he was going to do for us must wait. He is thinking end of May at the latest as a realistic time. I know some of you can wait and others can’t. I got my Iquitos vents in! They are looking great and are ready to get out of QT. But since I can’t work on my lid once they are in, they must sit in QT until then.
I have had a really rough past year or more. I have disappointed many; ex fiancé, family..etc. I’m getting over a couple surgeries, and therefore have been in better shape. I just got done recovering from one surgery a month ago and then had serious shoulder surgery 2 weeks ago. Recovery is 4-6 months. Pilonidal Cyst and Posterior Labrum Tear from 6-12 o’clock. That along with New Hampshire’s Record setting winter…lets just say ive had better days. 
Im sorry for not explaining things sooner but I feel pretty lousy about trying to do a favor and turning it into a disservice to those that have been waiting. Lou at Plastecs has put us into his calendar and has ordered the solacryl. If anyone would like their money back that is fine, just let me know via pm, email. Im sure he wont mind to have some left in stock afterwards. Ive put it into my own calendar to go to NAAC and still plan on bringing the order for the crew im meeting up with there. Now that I have explained the situation perhaps a bit more thoroughly than I would have liked. I cant work, or move much…therefore ill continue to be readily available.I apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

If anyone would like to speak to me via telephone i can be reached on my cell at 603-361-7921.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sent IM. Please respond to it.


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

Ive refunded 3 orders already. Two of which are intending to purchase the solacryl without a front of cash and the other due to the need to complete a project. which is fine. its all been payed for. i will kindly ask you to pm me for a refund rather than making a paypal dispute. Thanks again everyone. take it easy all.


----------



## dneafse (Nov 1, 2006)

Nate,

Any update on the order? Specifically, are you still planning to have the solacryl orders completed by NAAC?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

This has been since resolved. Mods could you please remove this thread when you get a free minute. 

Again im sorry for dropping the ball on that one,

Thanks,

-Nate


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

Sokretys said:


> i think that he would be able to meeteveryones needs without wasting any materials should he cut to exact specs. solacryl is workable in every way that acrylic is.


Nate. One thing to consider is the routering process will have a little waste. The router bit will is a certain thickness or diameter so there will be a bit of waste in the cutting process. You should factor that into the square foot price.



> warping from humidity will be hard to overcome. a few guys have put a 1" strip around the perimeter to prevent the perimeter from sagging results in the entire lid existing without sag.
> 
> From what i understand the majority of sag is caused by heat. in which case a pc fan would work wonders.


I have used 3/16 acrylic in the past as a lid to cover the front area (4 inch by 24 inches) where there was no light and found that it did tend to sag over time with no heat present. I just flipped it periodically to unbend the bow, but I think folks may need to plan weld on anti-sag strips. Will regular acrylic weld to it with no troubles?


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

Sokretys said:


> This has been since resolved. Mods could you please remove this thread when you get a free minute.
> 
> Again im sorry for dropping the ball on that one,
> 
> ...


Guess I should have read to the end before posting my previous message. Hope things work out for you Nate.


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

Moderators please remove.

Thanks very much,

-Nate


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

[Deleted...sorry]


----------

